# UKC Virginia shows /Nov 11-13



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All!
Anyone (with solid Standards) plan to attend the Chesterfield, Va UKC shows this weekend? Pretty please let me know. It's hosted by Mid-Atlantic Kennel Club. Very nice folks and well run show.

I'm entering Magellan on Sat, Shows 1 & 2. Will possibly show on Sunday, if there's competition. Hoping for enough entries to make a champion class... keep fingers crossed! : ))


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wish we could go!! no shows until next spring.arrghhh


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think we'll be in Dayton showing UKC. Ya'll should come to Cincinnati in December. Definately will have poodles there. 6 shows, Cerf testing and micri chip clinic. Offering Rally on Sat and Sun for total dog. NLC classes and Jrs. Raffle items, maybe a Santa sighting. The show is held in a hotel with self contained RV/camper spots available. Its going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a great weekend in Cincy Poodlesrule 1. Thanks for the heads-up and good luck at the Dayton shows!

We're entering Hampton Roads KC shows in Courtland VA, in Dec. Only time for one weekend, so close to Christmas. : ((
The shows are less than 4 hours from us... too close to pass up!
Good Std Poodle entry last year - hoping for this year.
HAMPTON ROADS KENNEL CLUB | Facebook


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the names Magellan and Splish Splash! Good luck.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie just made Champion last weekend. We had five in the class one day and 4 the next. I am keeping fingers crossed for you. I hope you get a champion class! I would enter if you weren't so far from me.  Honestly, I think Bonnie looks awesome in her sporting type clip and can't wait to show her off in the next UKC show. 

Good luck next weekend!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have the pre-entries for VA posted yet? Good luck, hope you get a CH class. We won't show breed unless there are enough for a grand pass. Rikki (standard) is already a grand. Vinny needs 1 more pass for his Grand. Of course we are going for junior showmanship. There were no poodles pre-entered in Dayton. We will go to Wapak Thanksgiving weekend for 6 shows then the MDMDA show in Cincinnati and maybe go to Richmond for 1 day. We are also fitting an AKC show in between with a 3 pt major in minis on 1 day and a 5 point on the next day. Next year will be so much easier!! No worrying about juniors anymore.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks so much liljaker ; )

Magellan needs one more pass for his Grand. (love to get his title for Christmas...lol)

Poodlesrule 1 - 
I showed in Jrs from 8 yrs - until I aged-out. Qualified for Westminster a couple times. 
In high school, I worked for a couple pro handlers and assisted at shows over my summer breaks. Those experiences are some of my fondest childhood memories.
Of course, that was way back when "all" dog shows were AKC...I think I've just aged myself ; )))

Kudos for giving your own Junior, some great memories to cherish!


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

I just heard from Show Sec - No pre-enteries for Std Poodles.
We're going anyway... someone else could show up. 
One thing for sure...we won't win... staying at home. ; )


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

She just didn't do well in AKC with her standard, yet in UKC she beat a lot of AKC ranked jrs. Go figure. We thought maybe since alot of the judges for juniors In AKC were sporting judges that might have been it. In UKC she was the #1 junior last year overall. She has really done well, she purchased her standard with her own money, trained him and does all the grooming on him and her mini. Both are in continental. She has learned alot in both venues, both her dogs are AKC pointed by her. She wants to finish her mini, he is really an awesome dog. She was lucky to get a dog like him, he came from Poodles by DeRay in Indiana. They breed beautiful heads on their dogs and the movement is something else. The kennel doesn't show much anymore but the breeding program is great. Her standard is a really nice dog also but he is......height challenged, he's 23" they just don't give him credit.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Even if no other standards show up there is also BIS. We don't have any with Vinny but Rikki has a couple in UKC and in NAKC. In NAKC he got to show against the corsos and presos before they went AKC. Good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you. I was slso hoping to see Vinny get his Grand this year so he could go to Premier a Grand. Plus not be the only poodle in top 10 not a Grand. I'm pretty sure there will be a chance for a grand pass,in Cinci for standards, I will prob enter Rik as its $15 for a grand to pre enter there.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh wow, bless her! 
What an accomplishment to buy, groom and owner/handle a Standard in coat.
At any age... let alone a Jr.

Pulling for her to finish the year strong!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a challenge for her, Rikki has such thick heavy hair, he's a regular hair machine. His ears, neck and top knot are at least 12" long if not longer. The bad thing is you can't band him a lot, he will rub even the loosest bands out. Rikki also will mat, Vinny has different hair, he doesn't mat but his isn't as thick.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

outwest said:


> Bonnie just made Champion last weekend. We had five in the class one day and 4 the next. I am keeping fingers crossed for you. I hope you get a champion class! I would enter if you weren't so far from me.  Honestly, I think Bonnie looks awesome in her sporting type clip and can't wait to show her off in the next UKC show.
> 
> Good luck next weekend!



Thanks so much outwest...big congrats on Bonnie's new Championship!
Her Grand title is on the way!

How wonderful, if we get a nice entry like that, here on the east coast!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodlesrule 1 said:


> She just didn't do well in AKC with her standard, yet in UKC she beat a lot of AKC ranked jrs. .... Her standard is a really nice dog also but he is......height challenged, he's 23" they just don't give him credit.


That's what is nice about the UKC shows. They look at the structure/movement/personality and take the standard as written "anything over 15 inches". My smaller female (21.5 inches at 9 months) has done well against larger standards in UKC, some practicing for AKC. She wouldn't have a chance in AKC here is Southern CA (we grow 'em big here). Besides, I whacked all her hair off now. 

I will admit that a large flashy standard, if they have the goods, is impressive. I think that's why they are so big in the US, but they don't always have the goods. My pups dam is from an Eastern European line. There the minimum size for a standard is 18 inches and the maximum size is 24 inches. Her size fits right in and so would your boy. We could go over to Europe! LOL 

UKC is fun. I like that some of the judges also judge AKC, so they know what they are looking at. I also like the friendly atmosphere.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

This show is right around the corner from me. So me and my daughter drop by just to cheer you on. I think some of our other breed friends will be there as well.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

dawns said:


> This show is right around the corner from me. So me and my daughter drop by just to cheer you on. I think some of our other breed friends will be there as well.


Yay!!! How fun...and very kind of you dawns!
Look forward to meeting in person. If you're there before judging, please come-by and meet Magellan at our set-up. Big white Poodle on a table ; )))


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

awesome, i will look for you guys


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You guys have fun!


----------

